# Error code P041e



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a check engine light on my 17 diesel The code is P 041e. Something to do with the EGR

Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

It looks like a exhaust temp probe is giving you problems. See the picture.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rock Auto has that sensor for about $25. It would be a pretty was one to replace it's not buried under things, it's right on top of the engine not far from the EGR cooler.. I'm assuming you are out of warranty.. 




__





More Information for ACDELCO 55495829






www.rockauto.com


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

After resetting the check engine light a few times and it would always come on, I went ahead and ordered the sensor. Well go figure the light went out the next day on its on and hasnt come back on since!


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Well this EGR sensor was on the left side just underneath air filter box hose. The top part of the sensor was easy to get to and remove but getting to the rest from underneath was a PITA. Also had a bear of a time getting the electrical connector undone. I did it, but dont ask how. 

Once installed, I started it up and the check engine light went out right away. I checked to see if any codes remained and there was nothing there. 

I never noticed that it ran any different whenever the light was on, but I guess it messed up with the emissions to some degree.


----------

